# first scratch built item....kinda LOL



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

A friend of my daughter said they would love to live in this house if it had a clothes line. So...I built one with sheets on the line even. This is as small as I can go eyes and fingers (to big) N gauge


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool...:thumbsup:


...now put a cat on the porch rail:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks superb! Springtime-fresh sheets, too!

TJ


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Funny, looks just like my house I just bought only mine is blue!

Craig


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice work, I was expecting a Hills Hoist, though.


----------



## BNSF 1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks sweet. Good job!


----------



## Hondarado (Nov 24, 2012)

Very nice House and Layout...:thumbsup:


----------

